# Shotgun Scope



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

hey guys,

Recently ive picked up a 20 guage H&R slug gun. Its almost shotgun season here in Virginia, so im wondering what scope I should mount on it? I want a good and reliable scope, but i dont have 200 or 250 dollars to spend on it. Does anyone have suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nikon Prostaff 2-7x32 Shotgun Scope. I paid like $125 for mine. I have it on a Marlin 30-30.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I was always partial to the Bushnell dusk to dawn trophy hunter line myself.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

RuddeDogg, I hear good things about those but I have never used one. May have to pick one up and check them out.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Darrin they work great. Had them on my slug guns, rifles and BP.


----------

